# Elk Fork Near Ripley WV



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

Anyone ever fish this 10 hp lake? Any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## cutloose442 (Mar 26, 2007)

Elk Fork is a great little lake. If you're wanting to go, plan on making a midweek trip. The lake gets very crowded on the weekends. A friend of a friend was there last Saturday and caught several nice bass with the biggest just over 7 lbs. This guy is a die hard. It was 90+ degrees Sat. and he said he caught most of the bass in the middle of the day on a spinnerbait. The lake also has a lot of spotted bass.

If you'd decide to go on a weekend and the lake is overcrowded, make a run over to O'brien Lake. You won't catch as many but the quality makes up for it. Plus, O'brien doesn't get as pressured as Elk Fork. It is also a 10hp limit lake.

Here's my personal best. Caught from O'brien a few years ago.


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Is the lake muddy with all the rain we had last week?
Thanks and nice pic


----------



## cutloose442 (Mar 26, 2007)

Elk Fork should be cleared up by now. It might still be a little stained but very fishable. O'brien is always muddy looking.


----------

